
Smallest Hard Disk to Date Writes Information Atom by Atom - scriptdude
http://www.sciencenewsline.com/news/2016071815570027.html
======
CarolineW
Several submissions of this item:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12116686](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12116686)
(nature.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12116615](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12116615)
(gizmodo.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12116127](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12116127)
(wsj.com)

Which will win the race for votes?

------
niftich
But does it support atomic writes?

